# farmington bay



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

why can't utah lake be like farmington bay? i usually hunt down south but went up to farmington bay with my brothers and had an awesome day. it makes me wonder why i hunt around utah lake. the ducks have definetly moved into their restign zone but there were still plenty flying around letting us shoot at them. in all we got nine.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a good time. Good looking dog. Did he do all the work for you guys?


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

he did awesome and he even found one of his own. after things slowed a bit he and i went for a walk around a few ponds and he found a crippled hiding in the bushes. at first i thought he found yet another dead duck left, we found at least fifteen, but he dropped it at my feet and the duck started flopping around. chalk one up for copper.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Those dead ducks likely weren't left from hunters. Botulism is a disease that affects the ducks on the GSL. If a bird ain't flying, I wouldn't touch it or allow my dog to.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pile of birds! Great job!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

blackbear said:


> Those dead ducks likely weren't left from hunters. Botulism is a disease that affects the ducks on the GSL. If a bird ain't flying, I wouldn't touch it or allow my dog to.


I read that it can be spread to dogs if you allow them to retrieve them. Anybody confirm this?


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats what the DWR says...thay spent our money on the survey so I kinda gotta trust their answer...


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like a good shoot. were ya just on the east side of unit one? 

Gee

Ps- that is a good lookin dog.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't keep any birds you dog finds on his own.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey can humans get sick from the sick ducks?? What if you eat one that has the desease but hasn't started showing signs yet? I'm sure if you cook it well done it is safe but ducks are only good if cooked medium rare!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

From what I understand, humans cannot, or at least do not get sick from this type of botulism. Just birds and dogs, and I am sure some other creatures, but as I understand it, we're "safe" so-to-speak. Would I go out grabbing infected ducks and eat them? Of course not, but I think you'll be safe with eating the healthy looking birds you harvest.

Here is a good read on the whole thing:
http://www.tuwa.us/?p=1191


----------

